# George Brown Chef School or Liaison College of Culinary arts?? PLEASE HELP



## nickwittmann (Jan 11, 2011)

Im hoping to enroll to a good culinary school in Ontario and these are the 2 that i've heard about. I'm looking to be a head chef and a restaurant owner in the future, which is why im looking for a school with GOOD chef skills training and GOOD culinary management. Does anyone have any idea which one is better?


----------

